# A couple more cottontails this evening



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

One was properly hit in the head but I made a bad shot on the other. Surprisingly, the rabbit dropped dead almost immediately. The 11 mm steel ball penetrated the body cavity at the kidney. I thought for sure there would be damaged and wasted meat. Thankfully, there was almost no damage to the meat at all, minus the entrance hole. I got lucky this time, but I don't want to make that mistake again.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting man!

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That's one delicious meal right there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice pair ... should be yummy!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mmmm I can never get use to TTF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, All!

ImEggsclent, I started TTF, so I don't really know any different.

Michael


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome shooting! When I had my good old SealSniper she never failed me too


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Michael Cravens said:


> Thanks for the comments, All!
> 
> ImEggsclent, I started TTF, so I don't really know any different.
> 
> Michael


I first tried TTF when getting into this I was ok with the very occasionally fork hit. After smacking my knuckle with a 3/8 steel I converted the TTF to OTT and haven't had a fork it at all, im mostly shooting PFS now so accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting rabbit wrapped with bacon on the grill is awesome.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, Ghost! Sounds delicious, I would be worried older rabbits would turn out tough, thoughts? I was going to try brazing them with either a garlic or red pepper sauce this time.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Man that is awesome. Great shooting. Just curious, what is the smallest ammo you've used to kill one of those cotton tails. (Ive got a million of them in my backyard)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice pair! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Pocket Shot, I'm still quite new to this, but I'm using 11 mm steel. Although, I'm sure 9.5 mm could be used effectively too.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've used 8.5mm steel with 1745 tubes HS to the eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great shooter!!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice family supper! A thorax shot doesn't ruin much if any meat...most of the meat is in the hind legs, shoulders and along the spine, rabbits don't have much rib or paunch meat. The point is that you bagged the two you shot at, one way or the other.

Jeez I envy people who have a bunch of rabbits in their yard! I would convert from a non hunter to a hunter had I that advantage. The only thing we have to hunt here are doves and they are very very skittish, and pigeons. I love to watch them more than shoot/clean/eat them and Susi would have a hissy fit for she loves to watch them also.

Not only a nice family supper but the satisfaction of bagging rabbits with a slingshot instead of a noisy fire arm is gratifying enough!

Most meat responds to aging. If you age the cleaned rabbit carcass in the fridge, wrapped up, salted and peppered, for a week it will come out more tender given your fridge is pretty cold to prevent spoilage. Beef halves are aged about a month at 40 deg F for example.

I knew one guy who always parboiled them in a pressure cooker with some salt, pepper, water and beer for about a half hour then fried them with breading with bacon. That seemed to assure tenderness.

It would be great if someone started a thread of wild game recipes since so many here hunt.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, Chuck! We are lucky to live in an area with abundant rabbits. The season in Arizona is year round with a liberal bag limit of ten. Thanks for the tips on the meat. I had considered boiling before frying in an attempt to get a more tender bite. Per your advice, I will defiantly try now. I've got four in the freezer at the moment and I'm going to try brazing them. I believe someone did start a receip thread.

Thanks again,

Michael


----------

